# PHP Form Script



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

I am looking for a PHP Form Script that will write the form data to .txt files (or some type of readable file) on my webserver, rather than sending it as an email; as for reason the php mail scripts do not send on my webserver. Thanks!


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Fopen can create and open txt files... And you Web server is horrible if Php mail doesn't work, alternatively you could send the email through Gmail or other mail services
I can't think of the scripts that let you do this but they are out there


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

I use XAMPP over a DynDNS address. The server is a Modified HP Pavilion a1250n MediaCenter PC. It works for everything except that. It used to work with the example Mailform that was installed with XAMPP, but now I can't find where to download the file :L


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

You may find this article of interest...


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi britishcommando2,

Try Tectite Formmail. It is free, and there is an option to store the captured data into a file.
As mentioned by dukevyner, you also have an option (in the above script) to use Gmail's SMTP server to send the form data by email. That again requires that your webserver allows secured SMTP connection to Gmail server.


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

@bkmgy, I have setup the form, or atleast the path of the PHP file, and it gives me the following message:


> *Strict Standards*: Non-static method FieldManager::IsEmpty() should not be called statically in *negacraft.twilightparadox.com\contact\formmail.php* on line *4761*
> 
> *Strict Standards*: Non-static method FieldManager::IsEmpty() should not be called statically in *negacraft.twilightparadox.com\contact\formmail.php* on line *4761*
> An error occurred while processing the form .
> ...


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

It is something to do with your PHP configuration.
Here is a link to Joomla forum that offers a solution to the identical error you are getting.
You need to modify your php configuration.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there a script I can use to put it into a .xls spreadsheet or an SQL Database? I still can't get the php mail to work. (Plus, I like databases)


----------

